# Reddened skin/bumps after running through tall grass



## JLeigh (Jul 15, 2012)

We accidentally found a gorgeous, secluded off-leash dog park the other day. It has a river, trails, hills, and areas with tall grass. I think it's about 5 acres. Alice has a blast and is able to run off a LOT of her energy there. We live in the city with a small yard. Since she's a mix of two hunting dogs (and just 1 year old), her exercise requirements are very high. Her favorite place to run is in the tall grass. We took her yesterday and today. Last night I noticed her skin underneath (belly, "armpits", groin) was reddened, and a few areas had bumps. I put coconut oil on her last night, and she was much improved today. I initially thought she might have run into poison ivy/oak, but she's not itching at all, nor does she seem bothered in any way. Also, since it died down so quickly, I'm leaning away from PI/PO because I think it would last longer than overnight. Also, we handled her quite a bit and we don't have any rashes or itching. So, we took her again this evening, and again she went berserk running through the tall grass (I dearly wish I had a video camera with me!). She has some reddening again, but again no itching or showing any discomfort. Since she has hardly any hair underneath (she's a very short-haired dog), is it possible that it's just the grass chafing her skin since she's running so hard through it, or should I be concerned that it's something else? 

I don't want to stop taking her to this park because it's truly an answer to a prayer. Is there something I can put on her before we go that could protect her from any irritations from the grass (if that's what this is?). I would love to hear any ideas you all have! Thank you!


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I wouldn't worry so much, it sounds like it is just a slight irritation from the blades of grass since it is easily fixed with the cocanut oil, although I think a better choice might be calendula cream. Let her enjoy the romps!


----------



## NZ Raw (Sep 14, 2011)

Washing afterwards will help. Certain grasses and plants make my dog come out in red itchy lumps we just bath him or put him in the river, and it is not a problem.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

I would stick with the coconut oil if it is working. I like to have items that are for multiple use as my medicine kit can get out of hand. You could also wipe her down with some diluted peroxide 50-50 water to peroxide ratio ) then apply the coconut oil. Definitely let her have her fun and her skin might just toughen up a little soon and it will be a non issue


----------



## JLeigh (Jul 15, 2012)

Thank you all so much! You've really eased my mind.  

I did not want to stop taking her there. I haven't liked the dog parks I knew about around here because they are large fenced-off areas and they are very, very crowded. That many dogs in one enclosed area makes me nervous because I think it's a recipe for disaster. This park, though, is something else again. Woods, trails, hills, fields, the river, rest stations with picnic tables and plastic bag dispensers to pick up after the dogs, emergency rope stations by the river in case you need to pull your dog (or a person) out, I could go on and on. Plus, it's so off the beaten path (and difficult to find), and so large that even if there are a good number of people there, you're not going to run into 20 dogs every 5 minutes. And it's only 10 minutes away from us! Last night there were only 2 other people there. We all ended up meeting by the long grass, and they each had a female around Alice's age. They all had SO much fun tearing around and playing. Okay I'm probably rambling now, but I'm just so happy to have found a place like this I can take her to. I think I have more fun watching her have fun than she does! lol


----------



## Savage Destiny (Mar 16, 2011)

Melon has this problem. Do be careful, because if you let it get bad it can and will develop a staph infection. 

Our vet put Melon on an herbal blend called Wind Toxin... I can't remember the company name. He gets his Wind Toxin every day and that helps a LOT. I also bathe him weekly in Zymox shampoo, and he has zero issues with the grass now.


----------

